# Potlickers on day of 2cool tourney



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone know who owns the boat "H.A.D. to go"? Man....he was killing us. We were wading catching some dinks and within' a matter of minutes we had 3 boats all up on us. This guy in the HAD to go boat came so close we were worrying about him hitting our boat anchored up. It was unbelievable how these people see a rod bent and BOOM they are right on top of you. I hope this guy wasn't a 2cooler and if he was...or you are.....you really should be more respectful of fellow fisherman. What are they thinking? I would be embarrased to roll up on someone like that. I believe Capt. D had a comment or 2 for one of them and they gave him the ole' "FY". That wasn't nice.....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yea...that was me....You were fishing in my spot. I prefished there 6 weeks ago, and marked it on my GPS...if it's marked in my GPS....I own the spot. I consider you trespassing, and should have untied your boat and hauled it to the middle of the ship channel. Next time I will...

Did you not see the rope barrier I had installed in that area?...are all of you blind?..

Find your own spots to fish...Quit potlicking all mine...


----------



## swtfisher (Oct 18, 2005)

That is hilarious. So is it a "Man Law" that if you mark a spot on a GPS that you own it? I have some spots for sale if that is the case.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Jabx, you _are_ joking right?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> Jabx, you _are_ joking right?


Heck yea....me and Zork were just trying to get some discussion going..

He was fishing with with Troutmanmike saturday...and I would potlick Mike anyday...

He's can sure find em....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

swtfisher said:


> That is hilarious. So is it a "Man Law" that if you mark a spot on a GPS that you own it? I have some spots for sale if that is the case.


Send em.....I will give you as wish and a **** for them...LOL


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> Heck yea....me and Zork were just trying to get some discussion going..
> 
> He was fishing with with Troutmanmike saturday...and I would potlick Mike anyday...
> 
> He's can sure find em....


Whew!!!


----------



## Landum Releaseum (May 2, 2006)

*6 weeks ago?*

Somebody tell me he is joking


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

BTW....I do not own the boat "Had to Go"....but....I will be on the lookout for it...That is not cool to pull in and drop anchor close enough to almost hit another boat.. Give em at least a hundred yards or so..If someone waves you in, that's different..I for one, will wave someone in if I am in a school, and not fishing for money...Money fishing is a totally different matter....

Wonder if the owner of "Had to Go" has ever had a boat BURN the shoreline with him wading there?...

Guess I will have to find out....


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Actually Zork, I thought the boat's name was "M.A.D. to go". I thought throwing the cast net around Capt D while he was wade fishing was a bit much! There were some precious moments. Like when one guy in a boat sees us bowed up. Turns around and uses his troll motor to get real close. Then anchors up and starts letting out more rope to get as close as he can well within casting distance of us. The other boat that blew my mind away was the guy that almost drifted into Capt D.s boat while there was noone in it then anchors up and they bail out. It's a good thing I'm a Baptist or else I would have been cussing up a storm!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Fairly close to the same thing*

Ya, the guys on the blue water board are complaining too.

Someone set up in a chum line. Blah, blah, blah,

SOSDD
Like complaining about city traffic.
And it ain't gunna change.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Ya, the guys on the blue water board are complaining too.
> 
> Someone set up in a chum line. Blah, blah, blah,
> 
> ...


Inc...it's sure not....

But...let some guy give me the old FU cheer...and his day on the water is over...

Pulling in on someone is one thing...insulting them is another....


----------



## truett (Jan 13, 2006)

J, 25 yards is enough room to give...you can't cast that far!  lol


----------



## swtfisher (Oct 18, 2005)

I can!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

truett said:


> J, 25 yards is enough room to give...you can't cast that far!  lol


Alright Truett...next time..I will give you 25-1/2 yards....You can potlick me anytime....That way all the hardheads will stay by you.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't have a boat these days, but i sure remember all of the rude, swarming potlickers from when i did have one. i think y'all are doing the right thing by "outing" them with boat names on _2coolfishing. _chances are good that they, or someone they know, will see their name in here and realize that they've been exposed as a potlicking fool. if they know everyone in here is on the lookout for their boat, maybe they'll think twice about swooping in on somebody next time_.....maybe._ but, the stupidity and insensitivity of some human beings never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I saw this guy "Mad to Go" at Causeway bait camp Sat morning. They had the ramp blocked with their boat tied up at the small pier on the right side of the ramp. They didn't seemed too concerned about getting in the way or moving their boat.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I can be aggresive at times on bird trout but NEVER pull up on wadefishermen.

***?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

DannyMac said:


> I saw this guy "Mad to Go" at Causeway bait camp Sat morning. They had the ramp blocked with their boat tied up at the small pier on the right side of the ramp. They didn't seemed too concerned about getting in the way or moving their boat.


Do you remember what make/model boat it was?....

Nobody told them to get their boat out of the way?...

How many was they?..


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

If you want to see someone blocking a ramp... luckily this guy wasn't blocking the ramp at 2004 for very long since I was waiting....


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

jabx1962, No not really. I remember looking at it from the bow it was all open kind of like a Carolina skiff with a tri-hull bow. Color was white/red. 

My BIL was having trouble backing down and I was trying to help him keep from hitting this guy's boat. He was towing my rig and does not have much backing experience. If this dude would have just moved his boat to the otherside and tied up everything would have been much easier. I do know, he has the same "Mad to Go" on the side of his truck.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, They was two!!


----------



## gaftop44 (Jan 10, 2006)

I was wadfishing with five buddies and had a boat pull in within casting distance.........so we left and burned the whole area by daylight.....i hope it ruined their fishing becasue it ruined ours.....people wonder why they never catch anything......some people need to get a clue


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Potlickers*

That was beyond potlicking on saturday!!! You had me going for a second Jabx!!! LOL


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

troutmanmike said:


> That was beyond potlicking on saturday!!! You had me going for a second Jabx!!! LOL


Mike..I knew you had Zork in your boat...couldn't resist...

I can't beleive you let that guy off that easy....but...talk to you this week..


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Potlickers*

Fishfinder and I were anchored up at the Carbodies a few weeks ago. There were a few boats around, but we kept our distance and courteously anchored up 100 yards from all the boats. This older fella and his wife pulled up in a 14' john boat and started easing their way in right beside us, not 75 feet away, and about to drop anchor. It was real calm and quiet, and I told them that they might want to move b/c they were in casting distance and we would dang sure be soon casting that direction very soon. They took the hint and backed out and went to a different spot. I think calling people out on the water is the best solution. If they don't respond, a warning cast with a 4 oz spider weight will usually wake them up.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

jeff, if you woulda fished with me, you wouldnt have to deal with "people" in your holes...haha


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

300X said:



> jeff, if you woulda fished with me, you wouldnt have to deal with "people" in your holes...haha


If we wouldn't have had the tenth "Hundred Year Flood" in the last 2 years, I wouldn't have had to work saturday....

You know what would have happend if that ***** would have done that BS to us...

BURN BABY BURN..............That shoreline wouldn't even have crabs on it for 2 weeks.......just prop trails...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Sure glad I read the whole thread...I tought yaull might be talkin about HarborMaster showing up late and potlickin all tha Raffle Prizes....


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nasakid said:


> I think calling people out on the water is the best solution. If they don't respond, a warning cast with a 4 oz spider weight will usually wake them up.


I think I know the problem now....Triangle weights!...You guys fish with triangle weights...What the %$^!!!.....Thats why its legal to carry a handgun....warning shot...shoot to kill....now you have chum...


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Hey,

Nasa is the potlicker not me lmao...Actually triangle weights used to work pretty well for me in the surf years ago fishing for specks! Did not roll to much with the tides and would not anchor to hard like to spider weight! Warning or shoot to kill shots are only for the sharks...Guess that could go either way tho...?


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> If we wouldn't have had the tenth "Hundred Year Flood" in the last 2 years, I wouldn't have had to work saturday....
> 
> You know what would have happend if that ***** would have done that BS to us...
> 
> BURN BABY BURN..............That shoreline wouldn't even have crabs on it for 2 weeks.......just prop trails...


lol, you got that right. we could make figure-8 trails...and spell our names out...haha


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've thought about whip'n out the digital cameral and post'n some pics of some of the potlickers i've seen. Maybe even capture 'em make'n the fake "howdy neighbor" wave as if they don't know what they're doing. We were on a snapper spot 50mi off galveston a few weeks ago and watched some goober in some type of baycat (unfortunately I forgot the name, but he's docked at gyb) cruise by ~2mi away on the horizon then make a 90 degree turn and shoot right for our spot. Pulled up 50' from us and waved as if he had done nothing wrong. Fortunately we drifted a few hundred yards off the spot before he could get a bead on it. Then he had the nerve to wave to us, so I responded with a little wave of my own. Perhaps there should be a separate forum for "potlicker gallery".


----------

